

Swacker: Continuously Integrated Containers - kordless
https://github.com/giantswarm/swarm-wercker

======
kordless

             _             _                                      _
        __ _(_) __ _ _ __ | |_ _____      ____ _ _ __ _ __ ___   (_) ___
       / _` | |/ _` | '_ \| __/ __\ \ /\ / / _` | '__| '_ ` _ \  | |/ _ \
      | (_| | | (_| | | | | |_\__ \\ V  V / (_| | |  | | | | | |_| | (_) |
       \__, |_|\__,_|_| |_|\__|___/ \_/\_/ \__,_|_|  |_| |_| |_(_)_|\___/
       |___/

------
kordless
Howdy! Happy to answer any questions about the project. I did a video guide as
well, if you are looking for a walkthrough:
[https://vimeo.com/134043502](https://vimeo.com/134043502)

